

Xml parsing rubygem XML-Motor v0.0.5 is out  - abionic
http://rubygems.org/gems/xml-motor/versions/0.0.5/stats

======
abionic
its based on a new compact algorithm [
<http://www.slideshare.net/AbhishekKr/xmlmotor> ], that can be easily
implemented in other languages too

